# Nội thất văn phòng Long Biên – Đại lý cung ứng nội thất số 1 Hà Nội



## thieugau1 (8 Tháng sáu 2020)

* Bạn đang cần một số lượng lớn sản phẩm nội thất văn phòng Long Biên? Bạn đang tìm địa chỉ cung cấp nội thất uy tín, giá rẻ? Hãy tới ngay nội thất Duy Phát – sự lựa chọn số 1 trên địa bàn Hà Nội.*
* Đại lý cung ứng nội thất văn phòng Long Biên số 1 Hà Nội*

*Nội thất văn phòng* là một trong những thứ không thể thiếu trong công ty của bạn, nó hỗ trợ bạn rất nhiều trong công việc. Tuy nhiên do mới mở công ty nên để tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư người ta thường mua những sản phẩm thanh lý, giá rẻ hơn rất nhiều so với những bộ bàn ghế mới nhưng vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng. Với kho rộng trên 1000m2 và có nguồn cung ứng sản phẩm chất lượng, Duy Phát tự tin mang lại những sản phẩm đẹp nhất, tốt nhất cho khách hàng.

Các sản phẩm nội thất văn phòng giá rẻ tại Duy Phát bao gồm:

Bàn, tủ văn phòng làm từ gỗ công nghiệp
Bàn chân sắt, tủ sắt văn phòng
Bàn vi tính
Ghế xoay văn phòng
Các loại bàn ghế ăn, các mặt hàng gia dụng làm từ ống thép
Các sản phẩm nội thất gia đình làm từ gỗ tự nhiên
Các sản phẩm nội thất phục vụ giáo dục: bàn ghế trường học từ bậc mẫu giáo đến đại học, tủ thư viện, phòng thí nghiệm….
Các sản phẩm phục vụ công trình công cộng: ghế phòng chờ nhà ga, sân bay, bệnh viện, các loại ghế rạp hát, hội trường, ghế ngồi trên sân vận động.
* Tông tin liên hệ đại lý nội thất văn phòng Long Biên*

Nội thất Duy Phát là một địa chỉ cung cấp *nội thất văn phòng Long Biên* nổi tiếng số 1 tại Hà Nội. Đây là một địa chỉ có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thanh lý bàn ghế văn phòng. Chính vì thế luôn nhận được sự tin tưởng và đánh giá cao từ những khách hàng đã sử dụng sản phẩm.
Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu mua* thanh lý bàn ghế văn phòng Long Biên.* Hoặc cần tư vấn những mẫu sản phẩm của chúng tôi, vui lòng liên hệ theo thông tin dưới đây:
HOTLINE TƯ VẤN:
✆ Mr. Duy: 0936.266.197
✆ Ms. Ngọc: 0966.944.223
✆ Mr. Thịnh: 0927.377.868
THU MUA NỘI THẤT
✆ Mr. Duy: 0936.266.197
chomuabannoithat@gmail.com


----------



## shinhinichan (25 Tháng chín 2020)

để mình tham khảo thêm về đồ nội thất bên bạn


----------

